# Sulphur as a mineral to help tick problems



## loropardo (Mar 27, 2017)

Want to know if sulphur as a mineral added to saltlicks can help tick problems and if there is a toxicity problen in te long run


----------



## jdhays (Dec 25, 2016)

I realize this is 3+ months old, but had to give my two cents. As long as I can remember ( I'm 45) the old-timers have said that yellow blocks helped with flies. Not sure about ticks, never noticed any fly control benefits either, but I keep yellow blocks and trace mineral blocks available to all my cattle year round. I've got cows 14 years old still healthy and breeding back every year so I wouldn't worry about long term problems if I were you.


----------

